# Woodern Floor



## Kalbay (8 mo ago)

I am Trying to build a small house on plies 8ft above ground.
What I would like to know if I can get an average sq/mtr price for a standard floor all made from wood.

Has anyone done it and got an Idea. When I get a price I can then do a final size.

Only the floor please.

Dennis


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Big difference if western stardard with groves - or what its called in English - =tracks at the sides of the planks to make the floor tight
or as cheap as possible. 
To get a hint about the cheapest: NOT smoothered nor groved hardwood planks some province sawmills sell for 34pesos per boardfoot, but thats for a lorry load/container.


----------



## Kalbay (8 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Big difference if western stardard with groves - or what its called in English - =tracks at the sides of the planks to make the floor tight
> or as cheap as possible.
> To get a hint about the cheapest: NOT smoothered nor groved hardwood planks some province sawmills sell for 34pesos per boardfoot, but thats for a lorry load/container.


Thank you ffor your reply. will take your comments in view


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Kalbay, Not sure where you are planning on building but please don't forget the termites, veracious little monsters.
Good luck mate.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Most of the locals when building a raised house, bambo, nipa etc will use split bambo for the flooring. You will probably need to search far and wide to find someone experienced in wood flooring. I'm sure your neighbours would be happy to offer their expert services. There are big differences between being able to do it and thinking they can do it. Just take care, just because the locals have been doing it the same way for years usually means they have been doing it wrong for years.


----------

